# Anyone use any cooking apps?



## Miles (Sep 19, 2013)

I just started to use Ruhlman's Ratio app. It's made me curious if there are any other good apps which anyone has come across.


----------



## 77kath (Sep 19, 2013)

Sous vide dash helps calculate cooking times. I'm just getting started and needed a little handholding.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 19, 2013)

I've got the Cook's Illustrated app...it's got all their reciepes, grocery lists, timers, etc. Not bad for what it is. 

I might go looking for those two apps though....esp after the iOS7 updated


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 19, 2013)

Google

and a few bookmarks set to things like pressure cooker timetables. 

The only food-related app that I've tried and continued to use is "buy me a pie" which is a shopping list app. 
It will let you created multiple lists (like lists for different stores), add prices, and add categories, and the UI is very clean and simple, but what's kept it installed and in use is the ability to share the account / lists over multiple devices and the real-time updates and push notifications. So, anyone in your household can create and update a list and and everyone else's are instantly synced. If you're all shopping together you can split up and cross things off the list as you get them.
I know you can accomplish the same thing with a variety of different list / task apps or even Google Doc's or tasks, but BMAP is faster and cleaner so it feels like less worth than the old scrap-o-paper method.


----------



## panda (Sep 20, 2013)

what the hell is a cooking app???


----------



## jared08 (Sep 20, 2013)

panda said:


> what the hell is a cooking app???



Hahaha


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 20, 2013)

I use a converstion app. so that all my recipes are in metric and by weight.There are also some useful temperature apps for internal temperatures.


----------



## franzb69 (Sep 21, 2013)

i like the evernote food app


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 22, 2013)

Just DL both the Sous Vide (Polyscience one) and Ratio apps...looks pretty good. Thanks!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

panda said:


> what the hell is a cooking app???





jared08 said:


> Hahaha





I havent found anything I liked to date, and I cant say anything is better than google if you're looking for ideas. Google has everything your app would contain. I guess the only difference would be a cleaner, more refined recipe presentation in an app, and a different style of search engine, but the possibilities tend to be limited on apps vs google. Just my .02.

I will check out the sous vide app though as I am trying to improve my technique of the sous vide this year and anything helps I guess.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 22, 2013)

They won't run on my old flip phone. 

Sometimes it's tough being a luddite.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 24, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> They won't run on my old flip phone.
> 
> Sometimes it's tough being a luddite.



Im jealous...


----------



## daveb (Sep 24, 2013)

I had to google "luddite". Then decided I are one.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 24, 2013)

daveb said:


> I had to google "luddite". Then decided I are one.



Sentence A contradicts Sentence B


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 25, 2013)

BTW...the PolyScience SV app doesn't work correctly on iOS7. Seems to be fine on iOS6 though.


----------



## 77kath (Sep 25, 2013)

The one I use is called Sous Vide Dash. It's not by Polyscience. Seems to be working on ios7.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 25, 2013)

77kath said:


> The one I use is called Sous Vide Dash. It's not by Polyscience. Seems to be working on ios7.



Thanks!

The reviews for the PolyScience one said it's identical to the SVD one....but maybe not


----------

